
Volkswagen America CEO blames software engineers for emissions cheating scandal - rmason
http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/8/9481651/volkswagen-congressional-hearing-diesel-scandal-fault
======
rmason
I think there's a Dilbert cartoon coming up here ;<). So the VW CEO
greenlights development of a diesel with 40X the allowed pollution level. Some
rogue programmer operating totally on his own hacks the software so it will
pass emissions tests. No one asks any questions, how is this even remotely
possible?

I think the VW CEO was channeling his inner Sgt. Schultz:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmzsWxPLIOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmzsWxPLIOo)

